# H2O



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

Whos going? Can we get a list together? Maybe gtg?


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

Count me in!


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

I wish people would really start calling it by its full name :banghead: h20 is actually an under 21 club in ocean city


----------



## mathis. (May 4, 2009)

guiltyblade said:


> Whos going? Can we get a list together? Maybe gtg?


 im in for a gtg if its in the tri-state. 

but i have no idea where h20 is 

unless theres another waterfest? 

sorry to be the 800lb noob in the corner...


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

mathis. said:


> im in for a gtg if its in the tri-state.
> 
> but i have no idea where h20 is
> 
> ...


 H20I is in Ocean City MD and I would have to say that it is 10x better than Waterfest :thumbup: Its the only show/weekend I really look forward to each and every year (car wise).


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

t_white said:


> I wish people would really start calling it by its full name :banghead: h20 is actually an under 21 club in ocean city


 I thought that's where we're going:laugh:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

TackeeA3 said:


> I thought that's where we're going:laugh:


 Hahaha, well its honestly a sorry excuse for a club and college is back in anyways so nothing worth looking at this time of year  


I am in for a gtg though to meet some of you in person. I am struggling to get over this sickness I have right now to get my car finished by this weekend or at least by h20i. My time is looking very thin with school and work though :banghead:


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

Nice. I'll obviously be around and be at air affair. So I expect to see you there jay. A small gtg would be sweet. Who knows. See how many people gather.


----------



## jerseyrat325 (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm going... but in the fiance's Jetta. The A3 is staying home this year unfortunately.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

guiltyblade, 

do you think u can strip seats if i give u instructions? 

I'll pay u $50 to strip tackeeA3 seats


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

LOL TP...I promise to "try" to strip the leather off this week before H20i. I'm coming back from Florida right now...and I'm somewhat free before Ocean City. :beer:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

TackeeA3 said:


> LOL TP...I promise to "try" to strip the leather off this week before H20i. I'm coming back from Florida right now...and I'm somewhat free before Ocean City. :beer:


 u know how much i


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

I've never seen someone so relentless to get seats...


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

guiltyblade said:


> I've never seen someone so relentless to get seats...


 i tell you people who dont have it will go thru great lengths to get it then once they get it its like meh.. dont care for it anymore. 

thats how im gonna feel. 4 REAL dou. I keep it on da real talk, son.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> i tell you people who dont have it will go thru great lengths to get it then once they get it its like meh.. dont care for it anymore.
> 
> thats how im gonna feel. 4 REAL dou. I keep it on da real talk, son.


 :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I'll be there. Gotta do my timing belt and cv today then I'll be pretty much set to roll down. Be forewarned, though, my car isn't nothing to look at, unless you forget what yours looked like stock :laugh: you guys goin to the gtg Friday? I think I'm gonna skip it this year, enjoi the sites around OC and just go to the show Sunday. We should do a go-kart gtg IMO. Those things are a good time.


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

So what's the dillyo?


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

Well I know I'm showing up thursday night. I'll be there till sunday. If we want to meet up I'd be into that, or we can hop into a larger gtg. I'll be with a pretty big crew from upstate NY. Mostly dub guys. I'll definately be at air affair. In addition. I'll be at club parking at the show. So look for our banner (Tuna crew). Otherwise I'd also be into meeting up to get hammered as well. haha


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

guiltyblade said:


> meeting up to get hammered


 This.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

you guys should prolly just take the weekend off....just sayin 

opcorn:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

ForVWLife said:


> you guys should prolly just take the weekend off....just sayin
> 
> opcorn:


 Hey man, this whole post just made my day :thumbup: 


Is anyone coming down from New England or anywhere between there and O.C. that would like to meet up on the way down? I'm leaving Boston area around 2pm Friday.


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

Nice..... 

I just got mine to finally lay frame when I switched to 18s. Yeah my whole weekend is donski. i'll put a little list together so far it is: 

I say we find a bar, or get to a bar with massive people and get hammered. I dunno, those were my intentions at least. 

Guiltyblade 
Tackeea3 
robs92jettv2.0 
Jerseyrat325 
t_white


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I'd like to offer a suggestion; 

If


guiltyblade said:


> Nice.....
> I say we find a bar, or get to a bar with massive people and get hammered.


 is an outline of the nature of the gtg, can we schedule multiple gtgs?:laugh::beer::laugh::beer::laugh::beer::laugh::beer::laugh::beer::laugh::beer: 


Also, those of you going with an a3 on air, do you mind if I poke around in your cars to get a feel for how I want to set mine up?


----------



## Lady_n_Red (Feb 13, 2009)

ForVWLife said:


> you guys should prolly just take the weekend off....just sayin
> 
> opcorn:


 

I'm leaving CT 230-3p, but this ride can take a while..... just throwing that out there for people making plans for thursday. Im down for a gtg as long as its not at the same time as the ladies gtg.  

That's only if my car will get high enough off the ground to get there..:laugh: I love you dave!!


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

I should be in OC late friday night since I am cruising with a group of friends. I am still trying to get my coils to adjust but the fronts wont lower for some stupid reason and it looks like I only have lowering springs up front while the rears are basically tucking :banghead: wtfff?!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

t_white said:


> I should be in OC late friday night since I am cruising with a group of friends. I am still trying to get my coils to adjust but the fronts wont lower for some stupid reason and it looks like I only have lowering springs up front while the rears are basically tucking :banghead: wtfff?!


 Dude that's clownshoes. Are the collars bound up?


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

You can't spin them down? You may have to slightly disassemble.... Take pbblaster to those bitches and let them soak. 

I won't be getting in till 8 or 9 on thrusday anyways, maybe later. I'm sure i'll be so pumped that i'll be out and about anyways. Just look for a silver a3 on tiffany blue wheels. 

Rob you are more then welcome to check out my air set up, its not 100% yet but its getting there. I still have way to many things to do. 

Maybe a friday meet? 

Suggestions? 

Guiltyblade 
Tackeea3 
robs92jettv2.0 
Jerseyrat325 
t_white 
Lady n red


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

If my sister comes, which is still up in the air, I'll be late Friday night, but obviously still down for a gtg. If not, I plan to arrive sometime in the afternoon. :thumbup: 

We need a username/car/real name association post from all interested partisans 

I'm Rob, I drive this (with black grille trim, not shown in this picture):


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

Tung or Tommy. I'll be rolling in my a3 on air.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

holy jesus balls! that looks awesome with the sky/baby blue wheels.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

guiltyblade said:


> Tung or Tommy. I'll be rolling in my a3 on air.


 Wheels look great dude!! 



Oh and my coils are brand new.. they are literally spun all the way down to the last thread on the coils and they are locked properly. When I called and order them the guy said I wouldn't need adj. sway bar end links and I think with as low as I was planning to go the super long stock sway bar end link is basically too long and not allowing the coils to actually settle all the way in the fronts. I would be tucking alot of tire, but I am not at all. It looks so stupid. I also noticed that when I was hitting big dibs and bumps in the road I could hear metal hitting something, so my guess is the sway bar is now hitting the control arm when it has too much downward travel from dibs or bumps, etc. 


Does my theory actually make sense or am I just crazy? I seriously hear a sound that you should never hear.. it reminds me of my axle hitting sub frame on my old mkIV gti but this sound is a little worse.


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

On my old coilovers the rear dumped way way more then the front as well. Both were spun all the way down, I had to actually spin my rear perch up alot to make my stance normal. It was the exact opposite of every other car I have ever worked on. A3 really dump very far in the rear. Just get the fronts as low as possible and fix the perches on the rear. 

We may have a little coil over session to fix that at h20 haha. I'll bring my tools


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Haha thanks. I actually have the rears bottomed out but I don't want to raise them  I just want the fronts to go way lower! I'm used to driving pretty low in my old 20th. 










I basically want my a3 this low, even though I was on 215/35/18 tires on the gti.


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

The front will never go as low as the rears. Trust me. i'm on air and the rear always goes lower. Its weird, but the way it is. But maybe you need coil overs that can go lower... You can always take one of the collars and leave the other... That will get it down a little, but not much...


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Ehh yea I know, I kinda hate how the a3 body sits with the rears being able to tuck but the fronts not as much. Its not really worth taking apart my whole front end to take out one adjuster to lower it maybe 5mm. Id rather just buy better coils at that point. Kinda wish I looked into it a little more and went with a better setup but I got a good deal on my coils and wanted to try something that not many people have actually ran on their cars, especially in this forum! 

Ill snap a few pics tomorrow if I have time and post em up in here.


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

I'll be at H2O. I'm not getting there till Friday night though. 

Is anyone down for a quick photo shoot Saturday?


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

Sprinta3 that would be sweet to get an a3 photo. But also there is a photo gtg thread on sat as well. Not sure if you saw that too.


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

I did not. I'll look for it. I've been away from Fourtitude for a few months haha.


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

well welcome back. hopefully we can get together. I'd love to see your a3. Always loved your color.


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks a lot! Maybe we could get together a quick A3 shoot. The photo thread seems to be for any model. An A3 only shoot could be pretty cool.


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

I think maybe a smart thing maybe to get together at a larger meet then break off from it. 

i'm thinking either the friday night tattoos and tacos meet, or something saturday. We could go to the wagen meet up and congerate in an elite a3 corner


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

guiltyblade said:


> I think maybe a smart thing maybe to get together at a larger meet then break off from it.
> 
> i'm thinking either the friday night tattoos and tacos meet, or something saturday. We could go to the wagen meet up and congerate in an elite a3 corner


actually thats an awsome idea!


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

t_white said:


> actually thats an awsome idea!


x2


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

TackeeA3 said:


> x2


Agreed. Tackee, is yours the dark blue and black one on air? Or am I thinking of someone else...?


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

That would be cool. I'm heading in to town around 9. I have to shoot a wedding right before H2O, but I'll still try to make it to the meet. That's a great idea!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

i'll be there... :thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

OpenSkye said:


> i'll be there... :thumbup:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

okay so i do think we should all just attend the wagen gtg and we can branch off and do our own little photo shoot. i will actually be bringing my camera this time (since i also have to do some school work for my photo class).


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

Wish I could make it but too much going on this weekend  If anyone would be interested in meeting up back in the Naptown area on the way back I'd be down Sunday evening.


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

robs92jettv2.0 said:


> Agreed. Tackee, is yours the dark blue and black one on air? Or am I thinking of someone else...?


Dark Blue on air would be me.


BTW....I'm here mutha-Fukkahz!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

my car will be there...i however will not be.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

TackeeA3 said:


> Dark Blue on air would be me.
> 
> 
> BTW....I'm here mutha-Fukkahz!


:thumbup: see you guys tomorrow evening! I should be in town by 9pm since I am cruising out with a late crew from my area. Got too much school work to finish up before I head out to enjoy my weekend.


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm staying at Sea bay hotel on 61st if anyone is around the area. 

I'm thinking I may go to the canibeat gtg tomorrow evening. 

Then for sat go to wagon, then air affair. 

I think we should all meet at the wagon g2g. That would be best.

Heres the link: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4959484-Wagon-gtg

its at like 2 pm on sat. I don't think it conflicts with much.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

guiltyblade said:


> I'm staying at Sea bay hotel on 61st if anyone is around the area.
> 
> I'm thinking I may go to the canibeat gtg tomorrow evening.
> 
> ...


what time are those three shows? and where are they going to be? those are probably the only three i really want to attend this year.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

A good waxing is totally not worth it without touch-up paint. :thumbup: I was out till almost 2 this morning detailing. Been wanting to do that for soooo long and I've finally got a reason to do it.

Tackee, I'm pretty sure it was your car specifically that convinced me to up and buy an A3 in the first place so, I'm wicked stoked to see it in person.


----------



## blksheep3 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'll be there with my paper tags on... First time at H2OI not in a Jetta. Can't wait to get some ideas from you guys


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Bring a couple pay checks :laugh::laugh:


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

guiltyblade said:


> I'm staying at Sea bay hotel on 61st if anyone is around the area.
> 
> I'm thinking I may go to the canibeat gtg tomorrow evening.
> 
> ...





robs92jettv2.0 said:


> A good waxing is totally not worth it without touch-up paint. :thumbup: I was out till almost 2 this morning detailing. Been wanting to do that for soooo long and I've finally got a reason to do it.
> 
> Tackee, I'm pretty sure it was your car specifically that convinced me to up and buy an A3 in the first place so, I'm wicked stoked to see it in person.


I'm on 51st (Ocean Bliss). PM me if yall wanna hang. But I need a wash fo sho! Hella Bugs! Tung I think I have your # somewhere.

robs92..I'm glad I could help...but my whip ain't $hiet!:laugh:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

TackeeA3 said:


> I'm on 51st (Ocean Bliss). PM me if yall wanna hang. But I need a wash fo sho! Hella Bugs! Tung I think I have your # somewhere.
> 
> robs92..I'm glad I could help...but my whip ain't $hiet!:laugh:


Bogus, I'm at 125th and the other half of our crew is at 120th dude. Separate hotels with a Hooters smack dab in the middle :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Come on up.


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

list of GTG 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ping-track-of-it-all-in-one-place-(with-links!

I'm going to canibeat tonight, wagon, then air affair. Air affair is not on this list though. But it will be crazy. 7-12 pm on sat. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...010-September-25th-7PM-MOUSTACHE-LIMBO-PRIZES!

Some of you have my number give me a ring or just stop and yell at me.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

one of youremind tackee seats. or i'll pay u for service!!

openskye i'll pay u for service!!1 FULL SERVICE !!!


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

im on 81st street and i figured out my coilover issue!.. i think. need a jack and a couple tools to take off my sway bar endlinks.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

hey tung wheres air affair at? i just seen you drive by my hotel. looks dope. im gonna try to get there and check out your **** later


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

whiskeys bar or something. Its down 90. I think. 

I'll see you dudes there.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

route 90?


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

so who was driving around the stip at 4am this morning? lol


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm glad to have been able to put some faces to these user names:thumbup: Where the party at?


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Awesome weekend. Here is the only photo that I've edited so far. I'll post some in here later.


----------



## jerseyrat325 (Oct 1, 2007)

^^^Sprint, I saw you friday night, about 100th st at ~midnight, I tried to pull up next to you but you pulled into a parking lot before I could get over. Was in the fiance's Jetta, so you might have been a little WTF about it anyways.


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

No way! I would have said hi. Hows the Sprint Blue A3 doing? I've had a couple friends tell me that they spotted my car in northern Virginia, they must be seeing your car.


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

hahahahahahah you got me in that stupid hat. hahha I got that for .99 cents.


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Ha, no way! That's a sick hat.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

When are the pics going up?? :sly:opcorn:


----------



## jerseyrat325 (Oct 1, 2007)

SprintA3 said:


> No way! I would have said hi. Hows the Sprint Blue A3 doing? I've had a couple friends tell me that they spotted my car in northern Virginia, they must be seeing your car.


Its good... finally took the plunge and went stage 2+ so its more fun now. 
Every once in a while I see a few A3s around here. Someone's got a plate SEHR ROT, you know that guy?

Lets see... I saw Johnny's car in the Uni booth, but didnt see him, the Red A3's way out by the road, someone in club parking had temp tags on a Grey one, I saw a silver one with jersey tags and carbon window trim saturday afternoon, and a dark blue one saturday night.
I wish I brought mine... 
But I wont complain too much...








I left friday with the tank full and the trip ODO at 0.0, and didnt fill it all weekend.


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

That is amazing. Nothing to complain about with TDI gas consumption. 

I don't know that car actually. Most of the people that have told me that they saw me aren't A3 guys, they just know I have a shiny blue Audi.

There were some nice A3's at the show. There was one red A3 slammed on CCW's really stood out though. Very cool car.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

SprintA3 said:


> Awesome weekend. Here is the only photo that I've edited so far. I'll post some in here later.


i like the ride height better than our of air ride height


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

i only met a few of you guys but ive had a great time so far. wish my car was stanced properly with my wheels but oh well. it was good to put a few faces to the user names and cars. :thumbup:


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Here are a couple photos from H2O. More are available at 

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2144030&id=38005219&l=031a4a697a


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

Found a couple A3ers on these guys page  

http://s55.photobucket.com/albums/g142/fordguy87/H2Oi 2010/?start=20


----------



## BrandonF (Mar 16, 2010)

Been looking at pics from H20 at work. None of these are mine.


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

tp. said:


> i like the ride height better than our of air ride height





















Come on! its way better dumped! Well after I fixed the stance so that it doesn't dump super hard in the rear.


----------



## Triff Traff (Jan 2, 2009)

guiltyblade said:


> Tung or Tommy. I'll be rolling in my a3 on air.


Sooooooo sexy. 
My friend sent me a picture of this due to the fact I couldn't make it to h2o


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

yeah actually from those two pics you can see how I fixed the rear aired out height by adding those bump stops. Made a world of difference. 

Thanks for the love by the way. Still has a VERY long way to go.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Diesel on flyers:


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

Is this a VW spec bumper?

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?a...888162&id=38005219&l=031a4a697a&ref=fbx_album


----------



## jerseyrat325 (Oct 1, 2007)

I think thats the inspiration for the thunderbunny kit, but i dont think that one is available.


----------

